# Want to buy MacBook pro a- Bangalore



## Spark (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi All,
I want to buy a MacBook pro as a gift. Can anyone here help me out with the good configurations, where to buy in Bangalore and what things must be considered before buying the MacBook pro laptop.

I prefer Macbook pro 13". I'm not very much into hardware's and I do not much about all those things. Can anyone here help me out? Also, will the Premium Allple store provide finance options?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2012)

and the max budget?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 9, 2012)

Apple stores don't offer finance option, that was a story of around a year back , enquire again if they offer it now.
You can get the best price for Macbook pro at ebay which is around 5-7k cheaper.
At Apple store you will get it for around 65-66k after education discount


----------



## Spark (Jun 10, 2012)

My budget would be 70K with finance option.
I need to check with Apple store if they would provide finance option now. I doubt it though.
What about Croma or Reliance digital?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 10, 2012)

Chroma, reliance digital, vijay sales etc provide finance option.
BTW if you get it from ebay, you get it for under 60 and if you own a credit card then you can pay in 3 installments with any charge(0%).


----------



## Spark (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks all..
Apple has launched new Mac Book pro with Retina Display. May be I should wait until it launches in India. When I called iStore, he said it may take another month to launch in India.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 14, 2012)

The one which has got a retina display is a 15" model which costs 2100 US$, so it will cost above 1,20,000 when it comes to India.

So I think it would not fall in your budget


----------



## Spark (Jun 14, 2012)

I know I'll have to compromise a lot in terms of money.


----------

